# Hopper - S216 or S217/Joey S268 Software Experiences/Bugs



## 3HaloODST

Got S216 tonight. RIP S215. Available Joey software is S268. Haven't checked the Joeys or other Hoppers yet.

EDIT: Hard drive percentage used went down, granted I never use PTAT so I guess it gave me the space that PTAT would normally occupy. Space available on the internal drive is up to 1231 GB from 1000.

EDIT2: All 3 Hoppers are on S216 and 2 Joeys are on S268. Had to re enable bridging on 1 Hopper to get Internet connectivity on the other 2 Hoppers and 1 MoCA Joey, plus it re enabled the wireless Joey's ability to link with the MoCA Hoppers.

So far so good, all Hoppers and Joeys can see each other. On S213, I had lots of issues with receivers randomly unable to see each other after the nightly update until I did a red button reboot. Disabling bridging on the MoCA-only Hoppers didn't even help. Hopefully that won't be the case anymore. I certainly never had problems with that on S212.

I am also very happy to see that my recordings that previously said "You are not subscribed" are now restored and work fine!

So S216 is a winner in my book!


----------



## James Long

I too received 216/268 last night (at 2:43AM ET).


----------



## oldengineer

Got them this morning. HD setup now says 1080p/1080i. I think this is new.

BTW how do I view the disk capacity


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You can find the disk capacity in the Recordings Transfer settings. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



oldengineer said:


> Got them this morning. HD setup now says 1080p/1080i. I think this is new.
> 
> BTW how do I view the disk capacity


----------



## syphix

How do you get S216 on ALL of your hoppers (and S268 on your Joeys), yet NONE of mine have updated past S213??

Unfair!!


----------



## strikes2k

syphix said:


> How do you get S216 on ALL of your hoppers (and S268 on your Joeys), yet NONE of mine have updated past S213??
> 
> Unfair!!


Dunno. I didn't get 215/267 but last night we got 216/268.


----------



## treecastle

I received S2.16/S2.68 last night as well. I skipped over S2.15/S2.67 as well. Looks good so far.


----------



## StringFellow

"syphix" said:


> How do you get S216 on ALL of your hoppers (and S268 on your Joeys), yet NONE of mine have updated past S213??
> 
> Unfair!!


Join the club. Still 213 here too


----------



## dunkonu23

S215 7/20/2012 2:50AM
Joey's at 268.

NO problems so far. 

Scott


----------



## crabtrp

s217 now! We are getting a new update each day. Auto hop works on hopper to hopper PTAT


----------



## 3HaloODST

crabtrp said:


> s217 now! We are getting a new update each day. Auto hop works on hopper to hopper PTAT


Wow same here!


----------



## sregener

S217 - 30-second skip is still slow.


----------



## oldengineer

217 on both Hoppers this morning. Joeys still at 268.


----------



## bigdog9586

oldengineer said:


> 217 on both Hoppers this morning. Joeys still at 268.


Same here.


----------



## treecastle

My Hopper is now on S217 too, but the Joeys are still S268


----------



## 3HaloODST

Yep Hoppers are at 217 Joeys are at 268 Hoppers show available Joey software as 268.


----------



## StringFellow

Received 2.17 this morning as well. Didn't have to reset any bridge settings as others have mentioned. Maybe that is the reason for 2.17?


----------



## bigdog9586

sregener said:


> S217 - 30-second skip is still slow.


I think it's worse. On old softwareI could push the skip button 8 times real fast and move a head 4 min. On 213 you could still do it pretty relieablely but picture was frozen. Now on 217 picture still frozen but pushing 8 times gets me if I'm lucky maybe 5 pushes work.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I'm showing S2.68 is the current software version for the Joey. Thanks.



oldengineer said:


> 217 on both Hoppers this morning. Joeys still at 268.


----------



## patmurphey

Hey, Ray is 217 going to disable bridging in a Hopper where it was manually re-enabled in 216?


----------



## 3HaloODST

patmurphey said:


> Hey, Ray is 217 going to disable bridging in a Hopper where it was manually re-enabled in 216?


Didn't for me  .


----------



## dunkonu23

S217/S268 7/21/2012 2:54AM.

Kitchen Joey is active, linked to the Den Hopper with a show about 10 minutes behind (on the kitchen Joey). Screen freezes, audio continues. Pause clears the condition but goes to live TV. Not good.

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Cold reboot is the cure.


----------



## 3HaloODST

P Smith said:


> Cold reboot is the cure.


Isn't it always :hurah: .


----------



## dunkonu23

Based on my experience with the last release before this one, I've been cold booting everything in the AM after I notice the upgrade. So... the freeze up occurred after the cold reboot. Either way--pause then pay or cold reboot--you lose what you're watching. Unacceptable repair. Also my friendly little rectangles that I photographed and posted in another thread are back. This time there are two of them. 

Scott


----------



## P Smith

Your DVR is something. Perhaps unique in some chip's parameters.


----------



## crabtrp

Twice now I was watching a show on the 2nd hopper and I hit search. I cancel out of the search and the show remained in a little box in the left hand top corner with the rest of the screen black. The unit became completely unresponsive and needed resetting.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Do you have S2.17 software version for your Hopper? If this continues, please PM me your receiver number with further details so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers to find a resolution to the issue. Please let me know. Thanks.



crabtrp said:


> Twice now I was watching a show on the 2nd hopper and I hit search. I cancel out of the search and the show remained in a little box in the left hand top corner with the rest of the screen black. The unit became completely unresponsive and needed resetting.


----------



## crabtrp

I am on S2.17, I haven't tried it again this morning because I have too much sport going on. 

I will try it again soon.


----------



## Ramer84015

My Joey no longer sees my Home Network since this update. I use Tversity and my Hopper sees my videos/music/pictures just fine. My Joey also did see it before this update. When I run the network setup on the Joey, if fails, even though there are packets incrementing (RX/TX). I did a red button reset on the Hopper and unplugged the Joey, but it still doesn't connect. Also, I'm not sure if this is related, but I downloaded a program "On Demand" on the Hopper, but when I try to play it back, it's just a black screen. Am I missing something or is this a bug in S2.17?


----------



## dunkonu23

P Smith said:


> Your DVR is something. Perhaps unique in some chip's parameters.


I'll agree with that. The Den Hopper is really something else unique and likely failing is some way that is intermittent, yet doesn't cause the unit to crap out. Too early to call Dish on it though, as the situation is hard if not impossible to reproduce in a timely fashion. One of my rectangular friends is back. 

Scott


----------



## nneptune

217 has had a good affect on my setup!

213 totally screwed things up. Weeks of Joey freezing and searching for the Hopper. 
This update has actually solved that problem completely! I'm glad they're on top of their equipment!...at least in my case (after countless hours with Hopper support after the 213 debacle...) I'm loving 217! Obviously everyone's box and setup responds differently to different updates. For the first time in a LONG time, things are back to normal here!


----------



## P Smith

It's *S2.16* or *S2.17* or *S2.22*. Isn't hard to recognize ?


----------



## 3HaloODST

What? Is there a S222 rolling out?

Someone elsewhere mentioned supposedly there will be a S218.


----------



## ATARI

P Smith said:


> It's *S2.16* or *S2.17* or *S2.22*. Isn't hard to recognize ?


My head is starting to swim.


----------



## gregleg

P Smith said:


> It's *S2.16* or *S2.17* or *S2.22*. Isn't hard to recognize ?


Well, if you want to be technical like that, right now my Hopper is showing me *S217* on the System Info screen -- no "*.*"'s.


----------



## strikes2k

Ramer84015 said:


> My Joey no longer sees my Home Network since this update. I use Tversity and my Hopper sees my videos/music/pictures just fine. My Joey also did see it before this update. When I run the network setup on the Joey, if fails, even though there are packets incrementing (RX/TX). I did a red button reset on the Hopper and unplugged the Joey, but it still doesn't connect.


Sounds like you may need to re-enable bridging on the hopper:

Yellow Hot Key
Select Network
Select Broadband
Select MoCA from drop down
Blue Hot Key twice.


----------



## P Smith

gregleg said:


> Well, if you want to be technical like that, right now my Hopper is showing me *S217* on the System Info screen -- no "*.*"'s.


It's always been in that format for System Info, but official naming (if yo remember that SW page on E* and dish's sites) still the same L2.11 or S2.14 or M1.05, etc.
So, your bickering missed a target and return back as a boomerang.


----------



## Ramer84015

strikes2k said:


> Sounds like you may need to re-enable bridging on the hopper:
> 
> Yellow Hot Key
> Select Network
> Select Broadband
> Select MoCA from drop down
> Blue Hot Key twice.


Thank you, that did it 

New problem that came up after this update: My HD space went from 3% used to 17% used from Friday night to Saturday morning. I watched or deleted everything by Sunday afternoon, but it only dropped down to 16% used with ZERO recordings. Today, after recording about 5 hours last night, it's at 17% used again. Right now it shows Total Space Avail: 1231 GB, Free Space: 1035 GB and I have 3.5 hours stored on it. I have tried both a red button reset and unplugging for 30 seconds, no change. That doesn't seem right, does it? I called tech support and was told that it "sometimes" takes 24 to 48 hours to update. I find that extremely hard to believe, but it will be 48 hours tomorrow, so will see. I hesitate to do a factory reset, but would that fix the problem?


----------



## gregleg

P Smith said:


> It's always been in that format for System Info, but official naming (if yo remember that SW page on E* and dish's sites) still the same L2.11 or S2.14 or M1.05, etc.
> So, your bickering missed a target and return back as a boomerang.


Hardly. My point was that you keep trying to correct people on an extremely minor point while most people who even look at the version number are going to be going by what their display is telling them.


----------



## patmurphey

Ramer84015 said:


> ...New problem that came up after this update: My HD space went from 3% used to 17% used from Friday night to Saturday morning. I watched or deleted everything by Sunday afternoon, but it only dropped down to 16% used with ZERO recordings. Today, after recording about 5 hours last night, it's at 17% used again. Right now it shows Total Space Avail: 1231 GB, Free Space: 1035 GB and I have 3.5 hours stored on it. I have tried both a red button reset and unplugging for 30 seconds, no change. That doesn't seem right, does it? I called tech support and was told that it "sometimes" takes 24 to 48 hours to update. I find that extremely hard to believe, but it will be 48 hours tomorrow, so will see. I hesitate to do a factory reset, but would that fix the problem?


Not a "problem", PTAT recordings AND space are now included in a new 1.2TB user partition. If you don't need PTAT, you can use the extra space for other recording.


----------



## Ramer84015

patmurphey said:


> Not a "problem", PTAT recordings AND space are now included in a new 1.2TB user partition. If you don't need PTAT, you can use the extra space for other recording.


I've only had Dish for about a month, I thought PTAT was reserved in 1 TB and user recordings were in the other 1 TB. So what's the missing 800 GB's being used for?


----------



## RasputinAXP

On demand and other Dish stuff.


----------



## Ramer84015

Isn't it a bit misleading for the screen to say "Your Hard Drive is 17% full with zero recordings"? I still think that's a bug that should be corrected. Before the last update, PTAT wasn't included in the user section and it made sense when I saw something like 2% full with 5 recordings, etc.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Ramer84015 said:


> Isn't it a bit misleading for the screen to say "Your Hard Drive is 17% full with zero recordings"? I still think that's a bug that should be corrected. Before the last update, PTAT wasn't included in the user section and it made sense when I saw something like 2% full with 5 recordings, etc.


It's not a bug. PTAT uses ~200GB and 17% of 1231GB is 209.27GB. Would you rather it say 0% full with 0 recordings while only giving you 1000GB? You would then have ~24GB less in space. That's the way it was before S215.

You can also delete your PTAT stuff if you really want it to say 0%.


----------



## Ramer84015

3HaloODST said:


> It's not a bug. PTAT uses ~200GB and 17% of 1231GB is 209.27GB. Would you rather it say 0% full with 0 recordings while only giving you 1000GB? You would then have ~24GB less in space. That's the way it was before S215.
> 
> You can also delete your PTAT stuff if you really want it to say 0%.


Personally, yes. If it's going to tell me that I've used 17%, then it should say "You've used 17% with 73 recording" (That would tell me it included PTAT), but saying 17% with zero recordings is wrong, since "I" did not use the 17%. Yes, I know I can turn PTAT off, but I actually like it a lot.

I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one that thinks this is wrong, so I guess we should drop it.


----------



## patmurphey

Ramer84015 said:


> ... since "I" did not use the 17%. Yes, I know I can turn PTAT off, but I actually like it a lot.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one that thinks this is wrong, so I guess we should drop it.


For crying out loud - you did use it by having PTAT turned on. It will go away if you turn PTAT off.


----------



## P Smith

patmurphey said:


> Not a "problem", PTAT recordings AND space are now included in a* new 1.2TB user partition*. If you don't need PTAT, you can use the extra space for other recording.


Please, refrain from using the word "*partition*", the DVR's drive have same size of partitions for all versions of FW.

The changes happened in *quotas* for particular purpose.


----------



## Ramer84015

patmurphey said:


> For crying out loud - you did use it by having PTAT turned on. It will go away if you turn PTAT off.


I apologize for offending you, and therefore compelling you to attack me.


----------



## patmurphey

P Smith said:


> Please, refrain from using the word "*partition*", the DVR's drive have same size of partitions for all versions of FW...


I hereby grant you another "technical" touche.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Ramer84015 said:


> Personally, yes. If it's going to tell me that I've used 17%, then it should say "You've used 17% with 73 recording" (That would tell me it included PTAT), but saying 17% with zero recordings is wrong, since "I" did not use the 17%. Yes, I know I can turn PTAT off, but I actually like it a lot.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one that thinks this is wrong, so I guess we should drop it.


Then people will be wondering where those 73 recordings are. Not everyone knows about PTAT taking up space with the new software. I personally like it the way it is.


----------



## Ramer84015

3HaloODST said:


> Then people will be wondering where those 73 recordings are. Not everyone knows about PTAT taking up space with the new software. I personally like it the way it is.


I agree. It's really just a wording issue at the top of the DVR screen. Maybe it should say something like "You've used 17% of your hard drive space including Prime Time Anytime Recordings". But 17% with zero recordings should make most consumers scratch their heads.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Ramer84015 said:


> I agree. It's really just a wording issue at the top of the DVR screen. Maybe it should say something like "You've used 17% of your hard drive space including Prime Time Anytime Recordings". But 17% with zero recordings should make most consumers scratch their heads.


Well the PrimeTime AnyTime icon in the DVR menu at least points them to the PTAT folder where they will see the recordings.


----------



## Ramer84015

With S2.17, Auto Hop goes 3 or 4 seconds into the commercials before it hops. Didn't do this before. Also, I assume it's intentional now that when the Auto Hop screen comes up, the cursor is defaulted on "No" now. I assume there's a reason for it, but my vote is to default on "Yes"


----------



## RasputinAXP

Yeah, I was noticing this last night too with the wife. It's...disconcerting. You think it's broken.


----------



## James Long

Ramer84015 said:


> With S2.17, Auto Hop goes 3 or 4 seconds into the commercials before it hops. Didn't do this before. Also, I assume it's intentional now that when the Auto Hop screen comes up, the cursor is defaulted on "No" now. I assume there's a reason for it, but my vote is to default on "Yes"


I believe they made that change (and the changes to PTAT) to reinforce that it is the customer's choice to bulk record programming and skip commercials.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Maybe it goes a little into the commercials to give the customer the "choice" of watching them if they want to.


----------



## ATARI

Where (or rather how) can I access the new PTAT features of choosing which networks to include/exclude and days to include/exclude?


----------



## James Long

ATARI said:


> Where (or rather how) can I access the new PTAT features of choosing which networks to include/exclude and days to include/exclude?


Settings - DVR Defaults - Prime Time America

(This feature is not available during a PTA recording session.)


----------



## sregener

ATARI said:


> Where (or rather how) can I access the new PTAT features of choosing which networks to include/exclude and days to include/exclude?


This feature would be much more useful to me if it allowed me to include other local channels that I know are on the same transponder, but are not technically in the Big 4.


----------



## ATARI

James Long said:


> Settings - DVR Defaults - Prime Time America
> 
> (This feature is not available during a PTA recording session.)


Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

sregener said:


> This feature would be much more useful to me if it allowed me to include other local channels that I know are on the same transponder, but are not technically in the Big 4.


PTA is 'patented' feature what is constitute major four.

[We're all have dreams. ]

BTW, sat companies shuffling channels between sats and tpns very often, so your proposal is 'shooting of moving target'.


----------



## sregener

P Smith said:


> PTA is 'patented' feature what is constitute major four.
> 
> [We're all have dreams. ]
> 
> BTW, sat companies shuffling channels between sats and tpns very often, so your proposal is 'shooting of moving target'.


I seriously doubt that my local PBS is suddenly going to move to another satellite from the rest of my locals. But since we know that the Hopper is recording an entire transponder and then pulling out the PTAT data, we know that a tuner can record an entire transponder. It's not too big of a stretch for the Hopper to find "savings" of tuners in other areas as well.


----------



## bigdog9586

I have two hoppers and when I switch to the other hopper and watch a show at the end after deleting it reverts back to the DVR recordings on the hopper I'm using. I would prefer it to stay on the same hopper as last show I watched. Saving me from the extra steps of going to that hopper.


----------



## P Smith

SW update last night:

- S2.17 and S2.68 got new Apps package: AX057 instead of AX054.

Please report what is changed.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> SW update last night:
> 
> - S2.17 and S2.68 got new Apps package: AX057 instead of AX054.
> 
> Please report what is changed.


Added Olympics app ... press the BLUE button while watching any live TV channel (not just the Olympic channels) for updates, schedules and stories.


----------



## P Smith

Oh, OK. Thanks. Perhaps something more ? It was 054 -> 057 ...


----------



## 3HaloODST

James Long said:


> Added Olympics app ... press the BLUE button while watching any live TV channel (not just the Olympic channels) for updates, schedules and stories.


So _that's_ why they disabled the BLUE button shortcut for the network settings menu.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Weirdly, I've been experiencing remote control lockup since the update. Soft reboot brings it back.


----------



## ATARI

Had to reset my Hopper this Sunday. First time since I got it installed on the 4th. All I did was, from a Joey, switched from the Olympic basketball channel to the Olympic soccer channel. The screen went blank and the Hopper lost connection with the Joey. I waited 10 minutes for it to come back, when it didn't, I reset the Hopper. Has been fine since.


----------



## P Smith

New silent upgrade for Apps: AX057 -> AX058.


----------



## potsey2007

Anyone notice that when a program is recording and you watch it while it is recording but stop watching before it is finished recording that you lose your spot? 

For example, I was recording a 6 hour Olympics program on a channel not in PTAT. The program had been recording for about 2 hours already when I began watching it for around an hour. I stopped watching at that point by hitting the stop button. When I go back to continue watching the recording later, it starts over at the beginning. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## James Long

Unfortunately that is the way DISH DVRs work, even before the Hopper.
If you pause the program until the end of the recording your place will be kept but if you go watch something else or stop the recording your place is lost.


----------



## P Smith

Another upgrade for Apps: AX058 -> AX059.


----------



## sregener

potsey2007 said:


> Anyone notice that when a program is recording and you watch it while it is recording but stop watching before it is finished recording that you lose your spot?
> 
> For example, I was recording a 6 hour Olympics program on a channel not in PTAT. The program had been recording for about 2 hours already when I began watching it for around an hour. I stopped watching at that point by hitting the stop button. When I go back to continue watching the recording later, it starts over at the beginning. Am I doing something wrong?


Yes, it is quirky, but if the program is still recording, Dish receivers lose your place if you stop the program. The solution is to use the "Swap" button (only works on Hoppers, not Joeys unfortunately) to change to another tuner. You can then "Swap" back to your program without losing your place.


----------



## oldengineer

One of my Hoppers stopped recording the Olympics on the PTAT NBC channel after 1 1/2 hrs last night. The other recorded the full event OK. Don't know what that was about.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Yeah Dish has always used the paying customer as beta testers it seems. However hopefully it is true that at least the employees are the guinea pigs now.


As for S217, well personally I'm anxiously awaiting a new release as S217 does a terrible job of H2H playback for me.


----------



## bigdog9586

I too think 217 sucks. I haven't had any problems until this release. Now it locks up/ freezes, the remote goes into crawl mode where I hit a button and it takes 20 sec. to execute. But most likely it will get worse.


----------



## P Smith

I wouldn't blame the S2.17

H and J working fine, if not count FW designer's "tricks" with trick mode.
But as I mentioned before a few times, the H has new 4x bigger heat-sink and small fan on it running 24/7.


----------



## bigdog9586

I think a lot of my problem is heat. But on a open shelf in a air conditioned house I don't think I have to fix dish screw ups. Today when it froze I could hear the fan going full blast but just a little late. They need to fix the software so fan comes on or goes faster sooner.


----------



## P Smith

You know... the models are designed so crummy ... the existing fan will not handle the CPU overheating - its heat-sink is too small. Next to it a big metal can what is preventing normal cooling of three tuners' chips. It's a mess of RF shield requirement and cooling needs...


----------



## James Long

So what sort of temperatures are you seeing? I have a high 122, low 118 and average 118 and don't get freeze-ups or other issues.


----------



## P Smith

This one is shows 122/114/116°F. One thing is bother me - the values came from original overheating time and changing so slow, if changing at all.

[They still mingled with degree sign °]


----------



## dunkonu23

The "back" button is very unpredictable. Sometimes, it goes back 5 seconds, sometimes 30, sometimes 10, sometimes back to the beginning, sometimes goes nowhere. Odd.

Scott


----------



## oldengineer

Yesterday, for the first time ever, MRV went nuts. I had to reboot my router and I don't know if this had anything to do with the problems but:

1. MRV stopped working between Hoppers. Normally all H/J see the other 3 boxes and the HIC in the MoCA network. Each box was missing 1 or more connections.

2. The Joeys both showed that they were unlinked from both Hoppers but they were actually linked to one of them. Changing the link did work but didn't change the status.

A soft reset of all 4 boxes seems to have fixed everything but has left me a little less confident about the system. I think it's time to get rid of the Olympics app, which doesn't work half of the time, bring back the PTAT and User partitions and get the bugs out of MRV.


----------



## 3HaloODST

I also have MRV issues with S217 which started with S213 (Hoppers/Joeys that randomly don't appear) and haven't been resolved since. Soft resets always solve the issue. I have confirmed with DIRT that it isn't an installation, wiring, hardware issue. Definitely software.


----------



## oldengineer

No red 'roos last night for any PTAT shows. The other one was fine.


----------



## P Smith

New update last night:
all S2.17/S2.18/S2.68 getting new Apps: AX063_signed.tgz and new FW for J: Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1BZA.tar.gz


----------

